# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 20)



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2018)

*What is on your list of "Pet peeve" words that are overused in woodworking?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, primates, woodticks, arcane fact finders, and wood lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2018)

exhibition grade wood

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2018)

Upcycled: This means you build stuff out of garbage.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2018)

Bespoke: An old word, usually used in tailoring, that is sadly on the rise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2018)

Curated:......Gag. Just gag me with a bespoke spoon. If you don’t work for a museum, you don’t curate squat....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2018)

Handmade and handcrafted: These words are unnecessary. Do you build stuff with your feet? Your elbows? Or in @Brink 's case, his tail?

Reactions: Funny 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## steve bellinger (May 13, 2018)

Well i don't have any. Don't know why some folks get up set by a word.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (May 13, 2018)

Scrap ... as in can you build me a cheap set of kitchen cabinets using scrap ... my is next time the scrap only truck delivers I’ll get you some ... would you want #1 or # 2 scrap ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2018)

steve bellinger said:


> Well i don't have any. Don't know why some folks get up set by a word.



Damn framers.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2018)

steve bellinger said:


> Well i don't have any. Don't know why some folks get up set by a word.



Not really upset, just trying to give everyone a good "lol" in the morning....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2018)

Sort of like a snowflakes edition of the qotw....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2018)

Primitive woodworking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2018)

Brink said:


> Primitive woodworking


I can see how a lower primate would take that personal....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2018)

Artisinal. It just sounds pretentious. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 13, 2018)

Wood... I see that word everywhere, and it seems silly. Obviously it’s made of wood, so why does everyone have to point it out?

When I’m curating a bespoke, hand-crafted, upcycled piece from artisinal exhibition grade scrap material in a primitive fashion, I don’t see the need to point out that it’s made of wood.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I can see how a lower primate would take that personal....



Like a human? Or a Gibon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2018)

Brink said:


> Like a human? Or a Gibon?


No a Brink!!! ................

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2018)

Brink said:


> Primitive woodworking



I do agree though- usually a code word for I am clueless but here it is....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (May 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I do agree though- usually a code word for I am clueless but here it is....



Nobody gets to join my woodworking group when they say they’re interested in primitive techniques

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (May 13, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Wood... I see that word everywhere, and it seems silly. Obviously it’s made of wood, so why does everyone have to point it out?
> 
> When I’m curating a bespoke, hand-crafted, upcycled piece from artisinal exhibition grade scrap material in a primitive fashion, I don’t see the need to point out that it’s made of wood.


I BET YOU GOT AN A ENGLISH IN SCHOOL. I'M SURE YOU HAVE B.S. DEGREE.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (May 13, 2018)

Burr instead of burl. It may even be legit but it runs me wrong, chafes my taint if you will.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 13, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Wood... I see that word everywhere, and it seems silly. Obviously it’s made of wood, so why does everyone have to point it out?
> 
> When I’m curating a bespoke, hand-crafted, upcycled piece from artisinal exhibition grade scrap material in a primitive fashion, I don’t see the need to point out that it’s made of wood.



So does that mean we have to say we are “working” instead of “woodworking”?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2018)

CWS said:


> I BET YOU GOT AN A ENGLISH IN SCHOOL. I'M SURE YOU HAVE B.S. DEGREE.



I defintely agree that @DKMD has a degree in BS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Neko2 (May 13, 2018)

Artisinal bugs me a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 13, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> So does that mean we have to say we are “working” instead of “woodworking”?


Re-forming cellulose sounds a lot more sophisticated, and we all know most of us need to reform.!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 13, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> exhibition grade wood




I've honestly never heard that expression before.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 13, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Not really upset, just trying to give everyone a good "lol" in the morning....




I check WB by 8:14 am every morning. Get up earlier...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> I check WB by 8:14 am every morning. Get up earlier...



I have breakfast with my grandson at that time. come back for a second round check in then....


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 13, 2018)

Bunch of crazy folks on this site. I love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (May 13, 2018)

Some of the above I definitely have some issue with.

I'm also over pallet wood or construction lumber (2x) projects.

And Ana White (well, her plans). I mean, I appreciate that it's getting more people to try building things and maybe getting interested in woodworking, at least to some extent. I've known a few people who have built items from her plans, only to wonder why their table has self-destructed a year or two later. (Umm, wood moves... And that 2x material you used, well, it's not really dried enough - sticker stack it in your garage for at least a few weeks before you try to build a table or anything other piece of furniture with it.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 14, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Wood... I see that word everywhere, and it seems silly. Obviously it’s made of wood, so why does everyone have to point it out?
> 
> When I’m curating a bespoke, hand-crafted, upcycled piece from artisinal exhibition grade scrap material in a primitive fashion, I don’t see the need to point out that it’s made of wood.


So are you going to change the site name to just Barter oh powerful one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lonewolf (May 14, 2018)

The word is just. As in just throw something together, just make it simple, just make out of scrap, just make it when you have nothing else to do, just make something useable, just make it primitive,rustic,

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 14, 2018)

It may not be woodworking but here in the south everyone is _“fixin”_ to do something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## lonewolf (May 14, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> Burr instead of burl. It may even be legit but it runs me wrong, chafes my taint if you will.


Burr is from across the pond .I've seen it in a lot of English woodworking books

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> It may not be woodworking but here in the south everyone is _“fixin”_ to do something.



What's wrong with that??????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 14, 2018)

Pinterest. Utter that word on my shop and I might use primitive methods with a bespoke mallet.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (May 14, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Pinterest. Utter that word on my shop and I might use primitive methods with a bespoke mallet.



Pinteresting... very pinteresting...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

